# Wie lange dauert das laichen



## Petra (1. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage wie lange und ab wann Laicht ein __ Goldfisch.
Ich habe Goldis in meinem Teich. Wie ich mir die Goldis gekauft habe das war im Mai waren sie gerade mal 5cm gross jetzt sind sie 15cm und einer davon hat schon gelaicht . Ab wann fängt ein Jungfisch an zu Laichen.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie lange dauert das laichen*

Hallo Petra,

soweit mir bekannt ist, erreichen Goldfische mit 2-3 Jahren (die Experten mögen mich eines besseren belehren  ) die Geschlechtsreife.


----------



## Petra (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie lange dauert das laichen*

Hallo Jürgen

Danke für deine Antwort.

Wie kommt es dann das meine Goldi's jetzt schon gelaicht haben denn die sind gerade erst mal 9 Monate alt.
Habe jetzt 10 jungfische mehr und da kommen noch mehr werde wohl meine Schwester welche geben müssen denn für soviele  Goldi's habe ich keinen Platz.


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie lange dauert das laichen*

Hallo Petra,

welcome back! 

Die sind wohl ein wenig frühreif 
Bei vielen Tieren kommt es auf die Aufzuchtbedingungen an, ab wann sie geschlechtsreif werden. Eine gute Nahrungsversorgung führt zu immer früher geschlechtsreif werdenden Individuen. Sieht man besonders bei den heutigen Nutztieren (und Teenagern    ) und ist, zumindest bei den Nutztieren, sicherlich auch der Züchtung geschuldet  
Mit allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen, aber das gehört hier nicht her...


----------

